# New Benelli Vinci (pics)



## jgat

Got some pics of the new Benelli today.


----------



## benellifanatic

Not really impressed with that....Sticking with my SBEII


----------



## Hunter_58346

It isnt three inch so it isnt competing for SBE sales but they did beat Browning to the punch.


----------



## treedaddy

ugly!!!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

I'm with Tree Daddy on this one! The firearm looks like a real dog in my opinion.

There are other shotguns that are on the market that are very trouble free ( semi autos ) and still have some nice lines to them.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## trikortreat

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugly............ :roll:


----------



## Horker23

What is the price gunna be on this bad boy?


----------



## Hunter_58346

Black $1379.00
Camo $1479.00


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

The Benelli Montefeltro model looks a lot better than this model in my opinion.

Bob A.


----------



## hunter121390

wow. $ 1,400 -$1,500 for a gun. and ya that gun is UGLY


----------



## jgat

I actually don't mind the look of it that much. I would just have a really hard time spending that kind of ching on a brand new model gun that hasn't been tested tried and true. I look forward to hearing how they hold up to a hard hunting season.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

The Benelli Montefeltro model and the Beretta model's 390 and 391 ( all semi autos ) are the most reliable semi autos on the market today. They have been tested and they are very rugged, plus have some nice lines to them...... not like this new clunker they ( Benelli ) just brought out.

I've shot both the Beretta's and the Benelli's and like them both. For high volume shooting I favor the gas auto model 391 by Beretta.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Chaws

Per their web site it was tested pretty good down in Argentina, the mother of all shotgun testing grounds. I think it looks pretty cool, innovative, more like a rifle than a shotgun.

I do however think they did it wrong, it's only a 3+1 magazine. One shell shy for use on upland of the normal 4+1 and one shot too many and still needing a plug for waterfowl.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Chaws,

The Benelli Montefeltro holds 5 rounds but the Beretta only four. Thats how I got onto the Benelli's and Beretta's was in Argentina back in the 1990's. They are both a heck of a semi auto. I shot nothing but pump guns for over 25 years until I tried the Beretta model 390 and then the model 391. I could never find a good reliable semi auto back in those days, thats why I stayed with the pump guns. Well thats all history now.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## NDWirehair

For $500 less I bought a SX3 MossyOak DuckBlind, 3.5". If you've ever felt the DuraTouch coating, it's hard not to get it. I've handled the Benelli, Berreta, Browning and others. I kept going back to the SX3 for the fit, feel, swing, weight, etc...Before that I was shooting Mossberg pumps and the Model 9200 in semi-auto, so you can see there was no bias going into it. Granted the M2 and SBEII are fine guns, I couldn't get used to the fit and the $500 difference wasn't a factor at the time. Enjoy what ever you end up with. I don't see this new model breaking any sales records.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

Saying this gun is ugly just means that people are not looking outside the normal pardigm. Which means people are not willing to accept something new. People said the same thing about over/under shotguns when they first came out as well. Give it a few years and this gun will become a popular gun.


----------



## NDTerminator

Oh yeah, that thing would look right at home in the field. I'm not a fan of autos in general, but at least Remington & Winchester's look like hunting shotguns...

The Buck Rodgers look must be meant to appeal to the goatee wearing, BBD'ing kids of today...

And for $1500, that thing better clean itself & the birds too...


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Benelli Boy,

It boils down to what ever a guy likes I suppose. I myself think this new Benelli looks more like an anti tank gun!

Only time will tell as to wheather the public likes it or not.

Sincerely,

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Benelliboy1715

I completly agree bob. Only time will tell. I give it a few years and if the gun is as reliable as they say it is, it could become as popular as all the other benelli's.

I personally want to hear it from someone how reliable this gun truly is. I currently have a SDE II, and until this gun fails me will i consider a new benelli. Everyone i encounter who has a benelli is impressed with their weapon.


----------



## Hunter_58346

I would like to know what you guys that think it is ugly currently shoot. Just an observation but I can just about tell you what kind of vehicles you drive.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

prolly drive mazda's. haha, jk guys. I just read another report and one guy was saying that the stock of the gun drops down further and makes it easier to pull up on birds. The guy was also said that the gun feels great in a shooters hands


----------



## NDTerminator

I think you know my stuff Hunter, but for the record a Super Crew F150 4WD, Yamaha V Star 650 Silverado, and an Overo Dun Medicine Hat Paint Gelding named TJ. I think the Silverado looks better than the truck and marginally cooler than my horse...

As for shotguns, Browning BPS's, upper end model 870's, and a Ruger Red Label.

Not sure why any of that would be pertinent, though...

And I maintain that Benelli is ugly and looks more like an M-4 than a hunting shotgun...


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Hunter,

I have been shooting the Beretta Urika model 391 the past three years. Before that I was using the Benelli Montefeltro for roughly thirteen years. 
Both of these models are very realiable, the only reason I went to the Beretta is because it's gas operated. In the past three years I've shot roughly eighteen to nineteen thousand rounds through the model 391 Beretta. It's very soft shooting and that is what I like the most in this firearm.

In years past (many years past) I used the model 12 Winchester pump, I still use a model 12 20 gauge Pigeon Grade for skeet and quail, it's bored WS-1. The old model 12's were perhaps the best balanced pump shotguns ever made. I also shot the Remington Wing Master model 870's. They were not as well balanced as the model 12's but they made up for it in reliability.

I've also owned side by sides as well, the model 21 Winchester, a Parker VHE Grade with two triggers, a Niko (Jap shotgun) over & under. A model 23 Winchester side by side.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## mrmcgee

I don't think it's UGLY but I don't thinks it's anything special to look at either. My question is WHERE'S THE TRIGGER??? ha ha


----------

